# best nano skimmer?



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i'm about to set up a nano reef tank soon, & i'm wondering what the best protein skimmer would be. this is a tank i've run before, using a red sea prizm skimmer, which i still have. it's a 12 gal 14''x14''x14'' cube, made by STM. the back 4'' is partitioned off, with a cut-out in the top right corner, so the 4'' compartment serves as a built-in sump. the prizm hung on the back, with the inlet sucking via the sump, & it worked very well. what i want to know, is whether there's a better nano skimmer available, or do i already have the best skimmer for the job?


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> i'm about to set up a nano reef tank soon, & i'm wondering what the best protein skimmer would be. this is a tank i've run before, using a red sea prizm skimmer, which i still have. it's a 12 gal 14''x14''x14'' cube, made by STM. the back 4'' is partitioned off, with a cut-out in the top right corner, so the 4'' compartment serves as a built-in sump. the prizm hung on the back, with the inlet sucking via the sump, & it worked very well. what i want to know, is whether there's a better nano skimmer available, or do i already have the best skimmer for the job?


I use the Kent 700900 and has worked really well in my nano

Kent Marine Nano Protein Skimmer - 700900 - AquariumSuperstore - The UK's Leading Online Aquatic Retailer

Your red sea would be fine depending on species planning to stock with as bubble size can be an issue.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

darkwing said:


> I use the Kent 700900 and has worked really well in my nano
> 
> Kent Marine Nano Protein Skimmer - 700900 - AquariumSuperstore - The UK's Leading Online Aquatic Retailer
> 
> Your red sea would be fine depending on species planning to stock with as bubble size can be an issue.


i just yahoo'd that kent skimmer for the dimensions, etc. it should fit in the built in sump, & it's well cheap- being a kent product, i was expecting it to cost around £80-100 like the prizm did, not £30 odd! i'll consider this, if you reckon it's an improvement on the prizm.


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I have had no issues in a similar size tank to yours and this one was reccomended over more expensive ones by the local specialist (he could of sold me a much more expensive one) due to no of blades in impeller so bubble size would be perfect.

Like I said your prizm would still be a viable option as a skimmer but as designed for upto 400l bubble size may be too large for some species but would be fine for most


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

darkwing said:


> Well I have had no issues in a similar size tank to yours and this one was reccomended over more expensive ones by the local specialist (he could of sold me a much more expensive one) due to no of blades in impeller so bubble size would be perfect.
> 
> Like I said your prizm would still be a viable option as a skimmer but as designed for upto 400l bubble size may be too large for some species but would be fine for most


well i did use the prizm last time i ran the tank, & it worked fine. BUT- the pump is outside the tank, & if the o-ring perishes, there is a leak risk, which i stopped in the nick of time before. & the prizm is a noisy skimmer, & the main body is difficult to clean out, cos of its design. btw, how do you mean that the bubble size may be too large for some species, & which ones??


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to have the prizm on my old tank, as you say... it's a bit of a bugger to clean out, even just emptying isn't the greatest, and it's feckin noisy. 

On my 130L now I have the Bubble Magus 3.5, I think they might do a smaller one, but either way it's not a hang on, it goes in a sump. Amazing though, such a simple design, easy to alter flow, easy to empty, easy to clean, and very quiet. I am sat next to it now and the slight buzz from the light starter unit is louder.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I used to have the prizm on my old tank, as you say... it's a bit of a bugger to clean out, even just emptying isn't the greatest, and it's feckin noisy.
> 
> On my 130L now I have the Bubble Magus 3.5, I think they might do a smaller one, but either way it's not a hang on, it goes in a sump. Amazing though, such a simple design, easy to alter flow, easy to empty, easy to clean, and very quiet. I am sat next to it now and the slight buzz from the light starter unit is louder.


if it'll fit in a 4'' wide built in sump in the back of a tank, it may be an option, as is the kent nano. who makes the bubble magus, ash? 'd like to yahoo it for further info.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> if it'll fit in a 4'' wide built in sump in the back of a tank, it may be an option, as is the kent nano. who makes the bubble magus, ash? 'd like to yahoo it for further info.


Right... bear with me for this... they're a unamed Hong Kong company, and you order them online, and they get posted to you. The website has a lot of Engrish on it... BUT, but... everyone is raving about them because for the money they are, the amount of crap they pull out, is unreal. People on other skimmers have moved to them and the same day they are whipping out crap the old ones didn't get to!

This is probably the most suitable for you:
BUBBLE-MAGUS - Aquarium Internal skimmer|external skimmer|Dosing pump|Calcium reactor|Nitrate reductor/NO3 reductor|Filters|Turtle shell lampshade|Water monitor and controller|Additives|moonlight LED

Ebay is the way to go.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Right... bear with me for this... they're a unamed Hong Kong company, and you order them online, and they get posted to you. The website has a lot of Engrish on it... BUT, but... everyone is raving about them because for the money they are, the amount of crap they pull out, is unreal. People on other skimmers have moved to them and the same day they are whipping out crap the old ones didn't get to!
> 
> This is probably the most suitable for you:
> BUBBLE-MAGUS - Aquarium Internal skimmer|external skimmer|Dosing pump|Calcium reactor|Nitrate reductor/NO3 reductor|Filters|Turtle shell lampshade|Water monitor and controller|Additives|moonlight LED
> ...


cheers ash- sadly, that one is too wide for my sump- but if, a you suggest, they do a smaller one, that may be suitable.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> cheers ash- sadly, that one is too wide for my sump- but if, a you suggest, they do a smaller one, that may be suitable.


Think that's the smallest they do :-/ It's only like 4.3" wide?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Think that's the smallest they do :-/ It's only like 4.3" wide?


the sump is just 4'' wide.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> the sump is just 4'' wide.


Get your sand paper out! :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

well, it looks like i'm gonna go for the kent skimmer, unless anybody knows of anything better- ash's suggestion would've been good, but the bubble magus won't fit the built-in sump.


----------

